# Use of music on website: Do they pay royalties?



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi I am in the midst of designing my online store. I know not everyone thinks a site should have music on it, but I am keeping my options open and considering having it with the visitor having the option to play the music or not.

Anyhow, what I was wondering if anyone can shed some light on the use of music. Sites that have music I assume they obtained permission from the artist/label to play their music on the site. Do they pay royalties to the artist/label for each visit, play or do they pay a flat fee? How does it usually work? Does anyone have a contract or experience with this? If you could share your experience/knowledge on this it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Use of music on website*

with clothing sites that I've seen that play music, they typically play music of bands that they sponsor, so they probably just make an agreement with the band directly to help get them exposure.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

First of all, if you want to annoy your customers, by all means blast that music!

Since you're determined to consider it, the short answer is yes, you will need permission to offer it. By playing or offering the play music on your web site you become a distributor. Obtain it in writing if it's a local band -- even if they don't care. If it's label music you will need to work that out with them. It probably won't be cheap. -- the music industry is currently trying to push through dramatic rate fee increases for online streaming music.

Remember, the RIAA is lawsuit happy and very, VERY aggresive about it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you do decide to have music, *off by default* is the way to go =)

You can always bust out some Beethoven, public domain, huzzah!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> You can always bust out some Beethoven, public domain, huzzah!


Although most _recordings_ of Beethoven are still protected by copyright.


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok thanks. Like I said it is only a consideration, and yeah if I were to use it, it would be with default off. I don't want to break any rules because if I want to think big then I gotta play by the rules right


----------

